# Safari ne répond plus



## i.catch (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Depuis ma dernière mise à jour de logiciels (je suis sous léopard avec un macbook) Safari ne répond plus. Je l'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé mais nada. Que faire ? Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2009)

ça veut dire quoi "safari ne répond plus" ?
vous avez fait comment pour le désinstaller ?
vous avez réparer les autorisations et vérifié le disque ?
vous avez testé depuis une autre session ?


----------



## nemo77 (24 Janvier 2009)

essaye cette méthode
1/ macintosh hd
2/ ta maison
3/ bibliothèque
4/ préférences
5/ déplacer com.apple.safari.plist sur le bureau
6/ redémarrer le mac
7/ ouvrir safari


----------



## i.catch (24 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> essaye cette méthode
> 1/ macintosh hd
> 2/ ta maison
> 3/ bibliothèque
> ...



Argh justement aucun com.apple.safari.plist là où je devrais le trouver  Je fais comment ?


----------



## i.catch (24 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> ça veut dire quoi "safari ne répond plus" ?
> vous avez fait comment pour le désinstaller ?
> vous avez réparer les autorisations et vérifié le disque ?
> vous avez testé depuis une autre session ?



Ca veut dire que safari ne lance rien quand je l'ouvre la roue tourne tourne tourne et c'est tout. Alors je l'ai désinstallé avec Cleanapp j'ai réparé les autorisations et j'ai vérifié le hic et là, message :
 Utilitaire de disque a interrompu vérification « Mon disque dur » car lerreur suivante est survenue :

La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué.

Que faire à ce stade ? Merci pour votre aide


----------



## nemo77 (24 Janvier 2009)

déinstaller safari, vérifier les autorisations et réparer celles ci puis réinstaller safari.
tu es a jour au niveau de la version os ?


----------



## i.catch (25 Janvier 2009)

Oui oui j'ai fait tout ça, je suis à jour pour l'OS. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Safari marche si je lance une session Y et pas si je lance une session Z. Et ça m'agace  Les ordis, c'est comme ça tant que je ne trouve pas la solution au problème, je focalise bêtement dessus  alors que je pourrais me satisfaire de Firefox


----------



## alaincha (25 Janvier 2009)

i.catch a dit:


> Argh justement aucun com.apple.safari.plist là où je devrais le trouver



C'est impossible. Tu as probablement mal suivi les conseils de *nemo77*.

Si tu lances Safari sur une session Y et qu'il fonctionne, c'est que le logiciel est opérationnel.

S'il ne fonctionne pas sur une session Z, c'est 99 fois sur 100 (l'informatique n'est malheureusement pas une science totalement exacte) parce que ses préférences sont corrompues dans cette session.

Et ce sont justement les fichiers "com.apple.safari.plist" et "com.apple.Safari.RSS.plist" qui gèrent les préférences de Safari dans chaque session.

Il faut impérativement les retrouver.


----------



## nemo77 (25 Janvier 2009)

spotlight


Note du modo : La solution des problèmes avec les applications "internet" est à chercher dans le forum "Internet et réseau" !


----------

